# HOH Book Feature (presented in association with the Society for International Hockey Research)



## Theokritos

It has taken a few years from the idea to the realization, but finally we're able to get this project off the ground:

In association with the *Society for International Hockey Research* (SIHR), HFBoards presents the History of Hockey book feature. The SIHR will offer their writing members the opportunity to introduce new publications of theirs directly to our board and answer questions by our community. Thus, we will always be up to date on interesting new books and we will also be able to interact with the authors right here in our forum. The long list of publications by SIHR authors include books by Todd Denault (@Canadiens Fan) and Ty Dilello (@nabby12) who already happen to be members of our forum. Stay tuned for the first edition of the HOH book feature.

Of course you're also invited to *join* the Society for International Hockey Research if you like.

About the SIHR:


> The SIHR is a non-profit corporation which is overseen by an elected board of directors and its activities are entirely operated by members who volunteer their time. Through membership dues, donations and grants, the group hosts events, organizes special projects, produces a quarterly newsletter, an annual research journal and maintains their web site.




Objective of the SIHR:


> The objective of the Society shall be to record and preserve the history of hockey by collecting, cataloguing, and preserving historical information and records, and by making them available to the public through presentations, articles, journals, books, exhibits, website and social media.




History of the SIHR:


> The Society was founded in 1991 in Kingston, Ontario, Canada, by a group of seventeen men attending the Canadian Association of Sports Heritage meeting. Click here to read a brief history of SIHR. The Society is governed by a constitution, which was adopted in Montreal on May 22, 1993, and amended on May 28, 2016, in Kingston, Ontario.




List of books featured so far:

2019 presentations:
Helen Edwards: The History Of Professional Hockey in Victoria B.C 1911-2011

2020 presentations:
Greg Enright: The Pittsburgh Penguins: The First 25 Years
Don Pillar & Aubrey Ferguson: The Golden Years: Bee Hive Golden Corn Syrup Hockey Picture Promotion 1934-68
Steve Currier: The California Golden Seals
Ty Dilello: Manitoba Hockey: An Oral History
Daniel Mahoney: The Most Wonderful Times: Memories of New York Rangers Alumni
Stewart Roberts & Kevin Wilsher: Brighton Tigers: A Story of Sporting Passion
Alan Bass: Professional Hockey in Philadelphia: A History
Andrew C. Holman: A Hotly Contested Affair: Hockey in Canada
Pam Coburn: Hitch, Hockey's Unsung Hero: The Story of Boston Bruin Lionel Hitchman
David S. Gordon & Martin C. Harris: Lion in Winter: A Complete Record of Great Britain at the Olympic, World and European Championships
Bruce Berglund: The Fastest Game in the World: Hockey & the Globalization of Sports
Mike Leonetti & Paul Patskou: 100 Things Maple Leafs Fans Should Know & Do Before They Die (2020 Re-Edition)
Greg Oliver: Father Bauer And The Great Experiment: The Genesis of Canadian Olympic Hockey

2021 presentations:
Kevin Shea: Voices in Blue and White: Pride and Passion for the Maple Leafs
Denis Gibbons: Hockey: My Door to Europe
William Sproule: Houghton: The Birthplace of Professional Hockey
Denis M. Crawford: The Life and Teams of Johnny F. Bassett: Maverick Entrepreneur of North American Sports
John G. Robertson: Hockey's Wildest Season: The Changing of the Guard in the NHL, 1969-1970
Alan Livingstone MacLeod: From Rinks to Regiments: Hockey Hall-of-Famers and the Great War
Jack Han: Hockey Tactics Retrospective, Part 1 (1975-86)
Morey Holzman: The Odd Fellow's Heart
Wilfred Cude: Dear Red Light: Some Seasons in the Life of an NHL Goalkeeper [presented by Ty Dilello]
Sean McCaffrey: The New York Rangers Rink of Honor and the Rafters of Madison Square Garden
Dave King: Loose Pucks and Ice Bags: How and Why the Game is Changing
Tim Falconer: Klondikers: Dawson City’s Stanley Cup Challenge and How a Nation Fell in Love with Hockey
Gary Webster: The NHL's Mistake By the Lake: A History of the Cleveland Barons
Alan Livingstone MacLeod: Capitals, Aristocrats, and Cougars: Victoria's Hockey Professionals, 1911-1926
Ty Dilello: Mosienko: The Man Who Caught Lightning In A Bottle
Mike Commito: Hockey 365, The Second Period: More Daily Storys from the Ice

2022 presentations:
Pat Pickens: The Whalers: The Rise, Fall and Enduring Mystique of New England's (Second) Greatest NHL Franchise
Gary Mossman: Lloyd Percival: Coach and Visionary. Revised and Fully Referenced Edition
David Grebstad: A Confluence of Destinies: The Saga of the Winnipeg Falcons' 1920 Olympic Gold Medal Victory
Tim Wharnsby: Gold: How Gretzky's Men Ended Canada's 50-Year Olympic Hockey Drought
Keith Gave: Vlad the Impaler: More Epic Tales from Detroit's '97 Stanley Cup Conquest
Steve Currier: When the NHL Invaded Japan
Jeff Miclash: Total Bruins 1929-39: A game-by-game illustrated account
Alan Bass: Ed Snider: The Last Sports Mogul
Sean McCaffrey: Tricks of the Trade – A Century-Long Journey Through Every Trade Made In New York Rangers' History
Paul Greenland: Victory on Ice: The Chicago Blackhawks’ First Stanley Cups


----------



## VanIslander

Dang!

From the thread title,...

I thought they were gonna write a book about us.


----------



## tarheelhockey

As a member of SIHR, I love that these two groups are collaborating. For my money these are the two most productive hockey-history groups out there, with very different but complimentary approaches.


----------



## Bondurant

Hup, hockey books, hup.


----------



## JMCx4

Looking forward to the products of this collaboration. Thanks to all parties for bringing it together.


----------



## Habsfan18

How many of us on HF Boards are also SIHR members? I finally took the plunge and joined a few months back.


----------



## seventieslord

Habsfan18 said:


> How many of us on HF Boards are also SIHR members? I finally took the plunge and joined a few months back.



I've been for 9 years.


----------



## Habsfan18

seventieslord said:


> I've been for 9 years.




I’d been meaning to for years. Not sure why it took me so long.


----------



## goliver845

Hi everyone,

Greg Oliver here. I've done seven books on hockey now: 

_Gratoony the Loony: The Wild, Unpredictable Life of Gilles Gratton_ (with Gilles Gratton)
_Father Bauer and the Great Experiment: The Genesis of Canadian Olympic Hockey_
_Blue Lines, Goal Lines & Bottom Lines: Hockey Contracts and Historical Documents from the Collection of Allan Stitt_
_Written in Blue and White: The Toronto Maple Leafs Contracts and Historical Documents from the Collection of Allan Stitt_
_The Goaltenders' Union: Hockey's Greatest Puckstoppers, Acrobats, and Flakes_ (with Richard Kamchen)
_Don't Call Me Goon: Hockey's Greatest Enforcers, Gunslingers, and Bad Boys_ (with Richard Kamchen)
_Duck with the Puck_ (a kid's book, with my son, Quinn Oliver)
I couldn't have done it without SIHR and the support and friendship of fellow members, and am glad SIHR is expanding its reach here at HFBoards.

Knowing how hard it is to get publicity these days, with shrinking newspapers and TV and radio stations with less and less resources, I started a column at the SIHR website where I talk to fellow authors about their projects. I titled the column "Two Minutes for Reading so Good" as an ode to the Grecian Formula commercial with Rocket Richard, but also because it seems like some days that's all the time I can carve out in a day to read!

When I get an interview that is of particular historical nature, I'll post it here. 

My latest one is about a new book by Rhonda Leeman Taylor, written with her great-niece Denbeigh Whitmarsh, called _OFFSIDE - A Memoir - Challenges Faced by Women in Hockey_. She talks about her own time as a player before moving into the boardrooms, helping to build the women's game as we know it today.

Check it out here:
https://sihrhockey.org/__a/public/column.cfm?cid=4&aid=581 

I'm happy to answer questions about my own books and projects too. OLIVER BOOKS -- Hockey, Professional Wrestling


----------



## Sanf

Nice. Very intrested about this. Never been member of SIHR.


----------



## JMCx4

@goliver845 : My wife & I both enjoyed your Father Bauer book, and it remains on our book shelf at home. Thank you also for bringing my attention to Rhonda Leeman Taylor's new title; added to my future reading list. I look forward to your future posts.


----------



## goliver845

JMCx4 said:


> @goliver845 : My wife & I both enjoyed your Father Bauer book, and it remains on our book shelf at home. Thank you also for bringing my attention to Rhonda Leeman Taylor's new title; added to my future reading list. I look forward to your future posts.




Thanks for the kind words. I poured my heart and soul into the Father Bauer book, and I think it shows in the content, if not in the sales; easily the most disappointing sales-wise of all my books. He's an iconic and important figure in Canadian hockey history.


----------



## JMCx4

goliver845 said:


> ... I poured my heart and soul into the Father Bauer book, and I think it shows in the content, if not in the sales; easily the most disappointing sales-wise of all my books. ...



I've made no profit from my writings, either ... but I keep on posting anyway.


----------



## Nunymare

Habsfan18 said:


> How many of us on HF Boards are also SIHR members? I finally took the plunge and joined a few months back.



I’ve been around for about 5 years (I think) now!


----------



## Michigan

This is very exciting!


----------



## Bondurant

goliver845 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Greg Oliver here. I've done seven books on hockey now:
> 
> _Gratoony the Loony: The Wild, Unpredictable Life of Gilles Gratton_ (with Gilles Gratton)
> _Father Bauer and the Great Experiment: The Genesis of Canadian Olympic Hockey_
> _Blue Lines, Goal Lines & Bottom Lines: Hockey Contracts and Historical Documents from the Collection of Allan Stitt_
> _Written in Blue and White: The Toronto Maple Leafs Contracts and Historical Documents from the Collection of Allan Stitt_
> _The Goaltenders' Union: Hockey's Greatest Puckstoppers, Acrobats, and Flakes_ (with Richard Kamchen)
> _Don't Call Me Goon: Hockey's Greatest Enforcers, Gunslingers, and Bad Boys_ (with Richard Kamchen)
> _Duck with the Puck_ (a kid's book, with my son, Quinn Oliver)




Gratoony the Loony is a good book. Heard about on NHL Radio on Sirius. Was it on Kouleas' show? Don't Call Me Goon has been on my list for far too long. Will pick it up soon.


----------



## Boxscore

Bondurant said:


> Gratoony the Loony is a good book. Heard about on NHL Radio on Sirius. Was it on Kouleas' show? Don't Call Me Goon has been on my list for far too long. Will pick it up soon.




I thoroughly enjoyed it! What a character Gratton was.


----------



## goliver845

I neglected to post on a couple of author interviews I did for my SIHR book column.

Here is Perry Lefko talking about working with Eddie Olczyk on _Beating the Odds_
https://sihrhockey.org/__a/public/column.cfm?cid=4&aid=584

and here is Joe Pelletier talking about his book _50 Years of Vancouver Canucks Hockey_
https://sihrhockey.org/__a/public/column.cfm?cid=4&aid=583


----------



## Doctor No

Greg, I'm a huge fan of the Gratton book - man, he was really like that in person! It reminded me of some of the scenes in "The Office" or "Curb Your Enthusiasm" where I didn't want to keep reading because I was getting uncomfortable, but I had to because it was so compelling.


----------



## goliver845

Thanks! Glad you enjoyed the book! Tell your friends! LOL

He is a remarkable person, so unconcerned with what other people think, and he definitely has no filter. I honestly am surprised that no one has bought the book yet to make a movie about. 



Doctor No said:


> Greg, I'm a huge fan of the Gratton book - man, he was really like that in person! It reminded me of some of the scenes in "The Office" or "Curb Your Enthusiasm" where I didn't want to keep reading because I was getting uncomfortable, but I had to because it was so compelling.


----------



## goliver845

In my latest SIHR book column, I talk with Ken Reid about the new Eddie Shack coffee table book, and with the guys from On The Bench about _The Fundies_ -- which just debuted on the bestseller list in Canada. 
https://sihrhockey.org/__a/public/column.cfm?cid=4&aid=586


----------



## goliver845

In my Nov. 7th SIHR hockey book column, I talk with Bernie Carnegie about the updated version of her father's memoir, _A Fly in a Pail of Milk: The Herb Carnegie Story_, just out from ECW Press. If you're not familiar with his story, he was an a black Canadian denied the right to play in the NHL due to the colour of his skin. 
https://sihrhockey.org/__a/public/column.cfm?cid=4&aid=587
How many hockey players have schools named after him? Herb Carnegie made a difference in this world.


----------



## Ralph Spoilsport

goliver845 said:


> In my Nov. 7th SIHR hockey book column, I talk with Bernie Carnegie about the updated version of her father's memoir, _A Fly in a Pail of Milk: The Herb Carnegie Story_, just out from ECW Press. If you're not familiar with his story, he was an a black Canadian denied the right to play in the NHL due to the colour of his skin.
> https://sihrhockey.org/__a/public/column.cfm?cid=4&aid=587
> How many hockey players have schools named after him? Herb Carnegie made a difference in this world.




Happy Birthday Herb! Almost made it to 100 too.


----------



## goliver845

In my SIHR column that went up on Nov. 13, I talk with Andrew Podnieks about his latest book _The Greatest, Weirdest, Most Amazing NHL Debuts of All Time _... and I share a personal connection to Stu Grimson's life, detailed in his new book, _The Grim Reaper: The Life and Career of a Reluctant Warrior_.
https://sihrhockey.org/__a/public/column.cfm?cid=4&aid=589


----------



## ted2019

goliver845 said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I poured my heart and soul into the Father Bauer book, and I think it shows in the content, if not in the sales; easily the most disappointing sales-wise of all my books. He's an iconic and important figure in Canadian hockey history.




Congrats on your CAC award as well.


----------



## goliver845

ted2019 said:


> Congrats on your CAC award as well.




Thank you! I'm never sure exactly how much overlap there is between my pro wrestling coverage and hockey.


----------



## goliver845

Part of my goal with my SIHR book column is to be able to spotlight lesser known books, especially self-published ones. In my column that went up on November 21, I wrote about three: 

_300-1: (My 52-year Journey with St. Louis Hockey and a Championship for the Ages)_ by Mark Sophir
_Unforgettable NJ Devils: Games & Moments from the Press Box, Ice & Front Office_ by Matthew Blittner
_Ice and Thunder - A History of the Trent Valley Hockey League_ by Dave Barry and Stewart Richardson
None will outsell, say, _Scotty_, this book season, but their work deserves attention too!

https://sihrhockey.org/__a/public/column.cfm?cid=4&aid=591


----------



## ted2019

goliver845 said:


> Thank you! I'm never sure exactly how much overlap there is between my pro wrestling coverage and hockey.




I know you from the sports and wrestling.com board


----------



## goliver845

In my column that went up on Nov. 27, I talked with Jim Lang about working with Bryan Berard on his book, _Relentless_. I enjoyed the book and it flew by as I read it.
https://sihrhockey.org/__a/public/column.cfm?cid=4&aid=593


----------



## goliver845

With my column that went up on Dec. 8, 2019, I talk with Dr. Bill Sproule about his book detailing professional hockey in Houghton, Michigan, and I pay tribute to Tim Gassen, who was probably the world's leading authority on the World Hockey Association: 
https://sihrhockey.org/__a/public/column.cfm?cid=4&aid=595


----------



## goliver845

My column that went up on Dec. 15 focuses on Mark Spector's new book, _Road to Gold: The Untold Story of Canada at the World Juniors_: https://sihrhockey.org/__a/public/column.cfm?cid=4&aid=596


----------



## goliver845

My SIHR book column that went up on Jan. 30, 2020, features the memoir by former WHA goalie and AHL exectuive Bruce Landon: 
Goalie's memoir a beautiful tribute to late daughter


----------



## JMCx4

S/T to @goliver845 for bringing my attention through his book review to Rhonda Leeman Taylor's _*OFFSIDE - A Memoir - Challenges Faced by Women in Hockey*._ The book was well-written, with a down-to-Earth style that makes it an enjoyable read. There were a handful of typographic & grammatical errors that popped up to interrupt the flow of the author's stories [why haven't modern word processing software plus attentive editing rid readers of these distractions?], but overall the memoir's pace was brisk while presenting poignant stories of Mrs. Leeman Taylor's involvement in & contributions to the development and growth of women's hockey across Canada. My favorite chapters of the book were her stories about organization of the first Women's National Hockey Tournament, and the chapter entitled "Cutting Out The Contact" which enlightened me on the multiple reasons why Canadian women's hockey adopted no-check rules.

I would recommend *Offside* to anyone curious to read about the history of women's hockey development, as told by someone who was in on the ground (or ice) level and made important contributions to the growth of that branch of the sport in Canada. The book presents a much different perspective of the relationships between the men's & women's hockey communities in Canada than most of the books & media stories that I've read over the years; and it thankfully diverges from the regularly angst-filled story-telling style of the similarly themed Elizabeth Etue & Megan Williams book _On The Edge: Women Making Hockey History_. Both books offer good stories of women making memories & contributions to hockey, but I found Rhonda's stories more interesting from the business side of the sport.


----------



## goliver845

Hey everyone,
I took a little break from my SIHR hockey book column ... enough time for them to pile up again. Upcoming interviews include Andre Lacroix, Greg Enright on his new Penguins book, and an amazing book on BeeHive hockey photos.

Here are a few that I didn't post on here

Power Play digs deep into Oilers arena debate
It's about the new arena in Edmonton, and is a little more academic than the usual hockey book, but if you are into politics and city building, it's pretty fascinating.

Finally, a Toe Blake biography
It was worth the wait, and with the cooperation of his family, it's a true look into the man, the player, and the coach ... and tavern owner.

Sticks and Stones readies you for college and hockey
This one interviews a bunch of hockey players about their time playing college hockey. I enjoyed the interviews, but there wasn't really a structure or reason why someone was interviewed, and someone else wasn't. For more recent fans, for sure.

Blittner's trilogy proves to be a learning opportunity
The author did books on the Rangers, Devils and Islanders, all teams he has covered.

Hope everyone is staying safe. Reading will help you get through things. Some publishers, like ECW Press (Toe Blake book), are offering the ebook now, and will ship you the physical copy when it is safe.


----------



## goliver845

Here's my column on Andre Lacroix and his self-publish autobiography. I asked him specifically about his case to be in the Hockey Hall of Fame. What are your thoughts on it? Considering some of the names already in there, to me, he belongs 100%. 
Memoir another accomplishment for overlooked Andre Lacroix


----------



## goliver845

If anyone on here had ever heard of Jerry Hack, I'll eat my shorts. Still, his book details a part of hockey history, albeit on a much lower level than we are used to reading about. It's fun. 
Unknown goalie delivers a winner


----------



## goliver845

In the SIHR book column on May 23, 2020, I talk with Greg Enright about his book, _The Pittsburgh Penguins: The First 25 Years_, which came out in the spring of 2020 from McFarland Publishing:
Celebrating the Penguins’ first 25 years in print, on Twitter


----------



## JMCx4

goliver845 said:


> If anyone on here had ever heard of Jerry Hack, I'll eat my shorts. Still, his book details a part of hockey history, albeit on a much lower level than we are used to reading about. It's fun.
> Unknown goalie delivers a winner



I just received my copy of _Hockey Nobody_ from an anonymous Amazon delivery driver. I'm relying on your recommendation to boost my COVID-suppressed spirits, Greg. No pressure, mind you.


----------



## goliver845

JMCx4 said:


> I just received my copy of _Hockey Nobody_ from an anonymous Amazon delivery driver. I'm relying on your recommendation to boost my COVID-suppressed spirits, Greg. No pressure, mind you.




Ha. No pressure. You won't know most of the people he talks about, but you will laugh!


----------



## goliver845

_The Golden Years: Bee Hive Golden Corn Syrup Hockey Picture Promotion 1934-1968_ is an expensive book, but quite beautiful and it covers a hockey collectible that doesn't always get a lot of mainstream love. Column went up on May 29, 2020: 
Sweetly illustrated book celebrates Bee Hive photos, advertising


----------



## goliver845

My latest column, up on June 7, 2020, isn't really historical, but it is a lot of fun. Whereas last week's _The Golden Years: Bee Hive Golden Corn Syrup Hockey Picture Promotion 1934-1968 _would be great for grandfathers for Father's Day, this one would have suited Mother's Day, as I talk to Jody Anderson about _Hockey Moms Aren't Crazy: ...Well, Maybe Just a Little Bit_: 
Hockey Moms book a Crazy success


----------



## Theokritos

The second installment of the book feature is finally online. We're featuring Greg Enright's recent publication The Pittsburgh Penguins: The First 25 Years.


----------



## goliver845

It can be tough to go back to the well, to talk to the same authors again and again ... but if they keep writing hockey books, then I need to! Here's a third go-round with Howie Karpin and Mark Rosenman, talking about "_You Never Forget Your First: A Collection of New York Rangers Firsts" -- _
This column can Never Forget Karpin and Rosenman

 

Note over the summer, my SIHR hockey book columns aren't as frequent, but I still have three books on hand to write about, and am expecting at least two more, so I'll post 'em when I get to 'em.


----------



## JMCx4

goliver845 said:


> My latest column, up on June 7, 2020, isn't really historical, but it is a lot of fun. ... I talk to Jody Anderson about _Hockey Moms Aren't Crazy: ...Well, Maybe Just a Little Bit_:
> Hockey Moms book a Crazy success



Hockey Moms are historically crazy, so you get a "pass" on this one.


----------



## goliver845

I have not been as regular as I want to be with the SIHR hockey book columns -- real work has been interfering. But one went up today, July 20, 2020, about an English teacher who put together a three-book epic, spanning more than 1,000 pages.
English teacher finally hands in his three-book epic


----------



## goliver845

In my latest Society for International Hockey Research hockey book column, I talk with Glenn Dreyfuss about his new book, _The Legends of Landover: Long-Lost Stories of the Washington Capitals_.

New Capitals book celebrates the tough times


----------



## Doctor No

Looking forward to this one - there's something about bad teams that are just endearing (it could be the lifelong Seattle sports fan in me).

Being a goalie guy, when I think of the frustrations of the early Capitals' squads, I think of Wayne Stephenson.


----------



## goliver845

What a great photo!


----------



## Doctor No

goliver845 said:


> What a great photo!




I can't imagine what it would be like to go from the powerhouse Flyers to the (functionally) expansion Capitals, but I assume that this photo conveys it.


----------



## goliver845

My latest SIHR hockey book column, which went up Aug. 5, 2020, has me in conversation with Thomas J Whalen, who wrote _Kooks and Degenerates on Ice: Bobby Orr, the Big Bad Bruins, and the Stanley Cup Championship That Transformed Hockey_

Boston's Kooks and Degenerates in the context of history


----------



## goliver845

I'm back with a new column, that went up on Aug. 22, 2020. It's about a new book called _Manitoba Hockey: An Oral History: Official Publication of the Manitoba Hockey Hall of Fame _by Ty Dilello.

Dilello gets a Hall of a partner in Manitoba Hockey: An Oral History


----------



## Theokritos

goliver845 said:


> I'm back with a new column, that went up on Aug. 22, 2020. It's about a new book called _Manitoba Hockey: An Oral History: Official Publication of the Manitoba Hockey Hall of Fame _by Ty Dilello.




Great timing! Ty Dilello, who has been a member of HFBoards for many years, will personally promote his new book on this forum very soon.


----------



## JMCx4

goliver845 said:


> If anyone on here had ever heard of Jerry Hack, I'll eat my shorts. Still, his book details a part of hockey history, albeit on a much lower level than we are used to reading about. It's fun.
> Unknown goalie delivers a winner



This weekend I finished reading Jerry Hack's *Memoir of a Hockey Nobody*. The book left me feeling like I actually knew Jerry (now that I've heard of him), as his writing style is honest & personable. I was occasionally distracted by the punctuation in the stories he told (WAY too many commas - editing would've helped), but otherwise it was an easy & pleasing read. The chapters covering Mr. Hack's late teen & early twenties hockey experiences were reminiscent of Bill Gaston's _Midnight Hockey_ stories about beer league play. Beyond that, it was fun to follow his highs & lows as he continued to pursue his love of the game at more competitive levels. I would definitely recommend it to hockey fans who have either played or followed senior hockey, and S/T to @goliver845 for mentioning the title in this thread.


----------



## goliver845

JMCx4 said:


> I would definitely recommend it to hockey fans who have either played or followed senior hockey, and S/T to @goliver845 for mentioning the title in this thread.




I will let know Jerry know that he owes a portion the royalties for, in wrestling terms, "putting him over!"


----------



## goliver845

In my SIHR book column, I got to talk with Manon Rhéaume and Angie Bullaro about a kids book they worked on together that is coming out in October, plus Bullaro and her production company are working on a movie about Manon's life. Keep any comments respectful. On a Facebook forum, it's already gone downhill. In short, we all know it was a publicity stunt to invite her, but that doesn't mean that she didn't have talent and didn't become an inspiration for female hockey players everywhere. I hope that comes across in the story.

Manon Rhéaume goes from Breaking the Ice to the big screen


----------



## goliver845

In my column that went up on Oct. 3, 2020, I talked with Ken Reid about _One to Remember: Stories from 39 Members of the NHL’s One Goal Club_.
Ken Reid and his singular goal


----------



## kaiser matias

goliver845 said:


> [Photo clipped]
> In my column that went up on Oct. 3, 2020, I talked with Ken Reid about _One to Remember: Stories from 39 Members of the NHL’s One Goal Club_.
> Ken Reid and his singular goal






> Ken Reid is back with another “easy reading” book. It's called _One to Remember: Stories from 39 Members of the NHL’s One Goal Club_. As with his two editions of _Hockey Card Stories _and _One Night Only: Conversations with the NHL’s One-Game Wonders_, it's a series of conversations with hockey players, mini-bios that are eminently readable.
> 
> “I think I found my niche. People seem to like it, they buy the books, and they seem to enjoy them, which is good,” Reid chuckled on the phone from his Toronto home. “I'm not Shakespeare, I never claimed to be Shakespeare. I like to write in the style that brings the reader as if they're sitting across the table from a guy having a beer with 'em. And I think that's kind of what I've been doing, and it's worked so far, I think it'll work again.”




This is a perfect way to describe his books, and I say that in a good way. I've read a couple of them now, and really enjoy the style. That he is able to talk to these guys and get their thoughts on the subjects is also great (though I will say it would be neat to see him go further back, but I understand the limitations), and the focus on these lesser-known players is definitely appreciated. I do hope Ken keeps up on things like this, as he does a good job filling a niche in hockey literature.


----------



## JMCx4

kaiser matias said:


> This is a perfect way to describe his books, and I say that in a good way. I've read a couple of them now, and really enjoy the style. That he is able to talk to these guys and get their thoughts on the subjects is also great (though I will say it would be neat to see him go further back, but I understand the limitations), and the focus on these lesser-known players is definitely appreciated. I do hope Ken keeps up on things like this, as he does a good job filling a niche in hockey literature.



+1. Based on my enjoyment of Mr. Reid's _One Night Only_ book about one-game NHL-ers, his _One to Remember_ title is now on my short-list of hockey books to seek out & read.

Another primary assist to @goliver845. I hope his pay for this non-teaditional literary agent gig is commensurate with the hot picks he's been feeding this thread.


----------



## kaiser matias

JMCx4 said:


> +1. Based on my enjoyment of Mr. Reid's _One Night Only_ book about one-game NHL-ers, his _One to Remember_ title is now on my short-list of hockey books to seek out & read.
> 
> Another primary assist to @goliver845. I hope his pay for this non-teaditional literary agent gig is commensurate with the hot picks he's been feeding this thread.




_One Night Only_ was my first book by Reid, and it got me looking at his other works, which has not disappointed yet. His hockey card books were neat as well, though I think having really big into collecting when I was a kid helped there.


----------



## goliver845

Another primary assist to​@goliver845​. I hope his pay for this non-traditional literary agent gig is commensurate with the hot picks he's been feeding this thread. ​
That made me chuckle. Thanks! I started the column because I know how hard it is as an author to get any attention these days. I'm being paid in goodwill by other authors, and it's a reward to hear about people buying a book because of a column I wrote. (That I occasionally get to talk to famous authors or hockey stars is a bonus.)


----------



## goliver845

I didn't set out to have a bunch of kids books in a row, but that's how it happens (and the books for big boys and girls take longer to read!). 

Here's my chat about the new book, _Bobby Orr and the Hand-Me-Down Skates_, with Kara Kootstra. Alas, #4 himself wasn't doing interviews. 

More than an assist from Bobby Orr


----------



## goliver845

Buried in hockey books is a good way to describe my fall, but it's different this year with so many ebooks being sent instead of physical copies because of the pandemic. I don't know, but I'm more likely to pick up a physical copy and go sit down for 10 min. and read a chapter than on a computer.

My latest SIHR column is about Nick Kypreos' _Undrafted: Hockey, Family, and What It Takes to Be a Pro _written with Perry Lefko.

Undrafted provided Kypreos a 'real clear look in the mirror'

Enjoy!


----------



## Theokritos

Registration is open for the *2020 SIHR Fall Meeting* on November 7. It's going to be a *virtual meeting via Zoom* and non-members are also welcome. The meeting will feature nine presentations, including one by Aubrey Ferguson and Don Pillar who will promote their book _The Golden Years_ (which was featured here back in July) and one by Andrew Holman (who is presenting his new book to our community right now) on _Inventing Hockey Drama: Telegraphic Reports and the Birth of Play-by-Play Before Radio_. The other presentations scheduled are:

Marc Durand, _The 50th Anniversary of the WHA_
Alan Reifman, _WHA's Los Angeles Sharks_
Ryan O'Connor, _Branding Team Canada: Vickers and Benson's Contributions to the Summit Series_
Len Gould, _Adventures of a Hockey Footage Archeologist_
Ken Thornicroft, _Major Junior Hockey Players – Employees or Student-Athletes?_
Bill Collins, _Ten Parallels Between the Two Worst Teams in Detroit Red Wings History_

Bill Sproule and Eric Zweig, _The Spanish Flu… and Hockey_
To register, click here.


----------



## goliver845

In my SIHR hockey book column, which went live on Nov. 2, 2020, I talk with Sami Joe Small of the Canadian women's hockey team about her memoir, _The Role I Played: Canada’s Greatest Olympic Hockey Team_, out now from ECW Press.

Sami Jo Small puts it all on the line, from triumph and tears, in moving memoir

Incidentally, I interviewed her for my book, _The Goaltenders' Union_, years back.


----------



## goliver845

In my latest SIHR hockey book column, I talk with Andrew Holman about _A Hotly Contested Affair: Hockey in Canada_, which he was commissioned to write for the Champlain Society. It's a pretty intense dive into hockey history. 

Holman's latest historical epic brings him into Society


----------



## goliver845

In my SIHR book column, which went up on Nov. 16, 2020, I speak with Hockey Hall of Famer Serge Savard about his book, _Forever Canadien_, which is now out in English, a year after the French version -- which apparently has sold more than 30,000 copies (that's massive, by the way). 

It was nice to talk to Mr. Savard again, who I had previously interviewed for a Hockey Hall of Fame article, and about goalies, for my book, The Goaltenders' Union. 

Enjoy!

Serge Savard triumphs again


----------



## goliver845

Hi everyone,
My latest column went up on Nov. 23, 2020, and I speak with Chris Mizzoni about his kids books





and Paul Patskou about the updated Leafs book:





You can read the column here:
Clancy's back and Patskou's Leafs update


----------



## goliver845

In my latest SIHR book column, up Dec. 1, 2020, I talk with Al Strachan about _Hockey's Hot Stove_: _The Untold Stories of the Original Insiders _based on the CBC second intermission program for 20 years, _Satellite Hot Stove_. 

It's the kind of book where, if Hockey Night in Canada was your weekly must-see-TV, then you'll love the insight; if you didn't, or you're American, this will likely be lost on you. Not that there aren't great stories that will appeal, as there are, but it is, as the title implies, pretty insider.

Inside info abounds in Al Strachan's world, and new Hot Stove book


----------



## goliver845

I'm back, trying to get unburied from a pile of hockey books (and those ebooks that loom completely differently). Here's my SIHR hockey book column for Dec. 8, 2020 on _Everyday Hockey Heroes Volume II,_ where I talk to TSN's Bob McKenzie. (It's odd, as I've run into most of the Toronto-based hockey talking heads at some point or another through the years, at book launches and whatnot, but I don't think I'd actually talked to Bob McKenzie since he was editor of _The Hockey News_, and was on the radio talking about the upcoming season, and I called in to ask about the arrival of Valeri Kamensky ... sheesh, that would have been in 1990!)

Sharing stories at core of McKenzie's Everyday Hockey Heroes


----------



## kaiser matias

goliver845 said:


> I'm back, trying to get unburied from a pile of hockey books (and those ebooks that loom completely differently). Here's my SIHR hockey book column for Dec. 8, 2020 on _Everyday Hockey Heroes Volume II,_ where I talk to TSN's Bob McKenzie. (It's odd, as I've run into most of the Toronto-based hockey talking heads at some point or another through the years, at book launches and whatnot, but I don't think I'd actually talked to Bob McKenzie since he was editor of _The Hockey News_, and was on the radio talking about the upcoming season, and I called in to ask about the arrival of Valeri Kamensky ... sheesh, that would have been in 1990!)
> 
> Sharing stories at core of McKenzie's Everyday Hockey Heroes




I was gifted the first volume for Christmas last year. Not usually the type of book I would buy myself, or read for that matter, but it was pretty neat. It has a wide variety of hockey-related people in it from "non-traditional" backgrounds discussing how they got to where they are. People like Wayne Simmonds, Andi Petrillo, Harnarayan Singh, and others who I'm forgetting names of, all discuss their upbringing and some of the struggles they faced. Was pretty good, and I'm sure this second book will do much the same.


----------



## goliver845

kaiser matias said:


> I was gifted the first volume for Christmas last year. Not usually the type of book I would buy myself, or read for that matter, but it was pretty neat. It has a wide variety of hockey-related people in it from "non-traditional" backgrounds discussing how they got to where they are. People like Wayne Simmonds, Andi Petrillo, Harnarayan Singh, and others who I'm forgetting names of, all discuss their upbringing and some of the struggles they faced. Was pretty good, and I'm sure this second book will do much the same.




Absolutely, it's the same "gimmick" if I may steal a pro wrestling term, but that doesn't make it any less enjoyable. I love reading about people we don't know much about.

Whereas I got the new Hockey Hall of Fame book, _Scorers Versus Goalies_, and, while the stats are neat, it's the same HHOF people we already know all too well.


----------



## kaiser matias

goliver845 said:


> Absolutely, it's the same "gimmick" if I may steal a pro wrestling term, but that doesn't make it any less enjoyable. I love reading about people we don't know much about.
> 
> Whereas I got the new Hockey Hall of Fame book, _Scorers Versus Goalies_, and, while the stats are neat, it's the same HHOF people we already know all too well.




It is neat to get some stories from some different people, that's for sure. Which is why I really enjoy Ken Reid's books too. His choices to talk to the guys with one NHL game, or one NHL goal in his new book, or the random hockey card players, were really fun, and you hear from guys who wouldn't otherwise get to share some stories.


----------



## goliver845

While I'd met Rick Vaive before, at an oldtimers hockey game, this was my first opportunity to interview him; as for his co-writer, Scott Morrison, he was at the _Toronto Sun_ when I started there in 1991.

So, here's my SIHR hockey book column, which went up on Dec. 16, 2020: 

Vaive candid and honest in Catch 22


----------



## Theokritos

*2020 Review*

After kicking off our book feature in November 2019 with The History of Professional Hockey in Victoria B.C. 1911-2011 by historian Helen Edwards, it was in the second half of 2020 that the presentations really got rolling. No fewer than 12 books were presented to our forum over the course of the year 2020 and a 13th will be added before the calender turns to 2021.

Several of the books presented are dedicated to a specific NHL franchise:

In the recent re-edition of 100 Things Maple Leafs Fan Should Know & Do Before They Die, Toronto hockey historian Paul Patskou (@ClassicHockey) provides a treasure trove of Toronto Maple Leafs stories & histories.

Daniel Mahoney (@Trotsnj) was a contributor to The Hockey News back in the 1980s. In his book The Most Wonderful Times: Memories of New York Rangers Alumni he has published ten interviews with former Rangers greats conducted during that time (including Bill Cook and Fred Shero).

The curious history of a franchise that doesn't exist anymore, the California Golden Seals, is covered by Steve Currier (@Steve Currier) in his 2017 book The California Golden Seals: a Tale of White Skates and Red Ink, and One of the NHL’s Most Outlandish Teams.

An expansion franchise that has fared better, albeit not without hitting bumps in the road, is the subject that journalist Greg Enright (@Greg Enright) has dedicated his book to: The Pittsburgh Penguins – The First 25 Years. His write-up follows the Pittsburgh club through the good times and the bad times.

The next book keeps us in Pennsylvania but goes beyond the history of the local NHL franchise: Alan Bass (@Alan Bass) has written about Professional Hockey in Philadelphia from its origins 100+ years ago and took a look at the Flyers at well as the other professional clubs that Philadelphia has seen over the years.

Hockey writer Ty Dilello (@nabby12) has already published about Manitoba hockey history before and the follow-up this year was his new book Manitoba Hockey – An Oral History. No less than 27 different players from the Keystone State are featured (including Andy Bathgate and Brett Hull).

The next two books take us overseas to Great Britain. In the epic Lion in Winter: A Complete Record of Great Britain at the Olympics, World and European Ice Hockey Championships, leading British hockey historian Martin Harris (@Martin Harris) has covered exactly the massive ground that the book title outlines.

Stewart Roberts (@Stewart), a renowned British hockey writer in his own right, has presented the book Brighton Tigers: A Story of Sporting Passion about the history of this club from the south coast of England. Brighton's most memorable hours came in the 1950s when their club gave the up-and-coming Soviets something to handle.

Next we turn to a biographical work. In Hitch, Hockey's Unsung Hero: The Story of Boston Bruin Lionel Hitchman, the player's own granddaughter Pam Coburn (@Pam Coburn) provides a close-up of the stay-at-home defender Hitchman that also gives insights into the highly influential 1920s/1930s Boston Bruins.

From the 1930s to 1950s, Bee Hive Golden Corn Syrup ran a promotion of hockey photos that played an important role in the development of NHL fandom. The book presented by Aubrey Ferguson (@aubferg), The Golden Years: Bee Hive Golden Corn Syrup Hockey Picture Promotion 1934-68, contains the backstory and all 1025 photos that were issued.

Historian Andrew Holman (@Andrew Holman) has collected a great variety of sources covering different topics and aspects pivotal to the development of the hockey in Canada. Initial distribution of his book A Hotly Contested Affair: Hockey in Canada has been slow but by now the book should be widely available.

Last but not least, the book The Fastest Game in the World: Hockey & the Globalization of Sports by Bruce Berglund (@Bruce Berglund) provides a history of hockey as a global sport by using sources from a variety of different countries and languages and traces the development of the hockey world.

Thanks to all the authors named! It's great that so many have presented their publications here, provided reading extracts and additional insight into their work, answered questions and in some cases even offered discounts to our forum members. Additional thanks to Greg Oliver (@goliver845) who keeps informing us about these and other book publications as he presents them in his column on the SIHR website. Speaking of SIHR, a 2020 review wouldn't be complete without mentioning again that our Book Feature is presented in association with the Society of International Hockey Research and that SIHR is directing authors towards us via announcements in their Bulletin and on their website. Let's hope the presentations keep coming in 2021! The prospects are good: the next two or three are already in the pipeline.


----------



## goliver845

My year-end piece at the SIHR site went live on Dec. 30, 2020, and offers a little look back at the columns I wrote, and, as has been tradition, Todd Denault chips in his thoughts on the hockey books he read (many of which I did not feature).

A crummy year, but 2020 gave us some time to read


----------



## goliver845

I'm back with another hockey book column @SIHR. This one went live on Jan. 13, 2021, and it's likely a book that hasn't hit your radar.






It's titled _Changing on the Fly: Hockey through the Voices of South Asian Canadians_ and written by Courtney Szto. Here's the piece:

Szto’s thesis looks at hockey through South Asian Canadians


----------



## tarheelhockey

goliver845 said:


> I'm back with another hockey book column @SIHR. This one went live on Jan. 13, 2021, and it's likely a book that hasn't hit your radar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's titled _Changing on the Fly: Hockey through the Voices of South Asian Canadians_ and written by Courtney Szto. Here's the piece:
> 
> Szto’s thesis looks at hockey through South Asian Canadians





Love the cover design.


----------



## goliver845

The latest column, posted Jan. 28, 2021, is a self-published young adult novel from Brad Burton, who has plenty of experience on the ice and behind the bench.

Burton gets the game right in Making the Cut


----------



## goliver845

In my latest Society for International Hockey Research book column, I talk with Jeff W. Bens about his new novel, _The Mighty Oak_. There's a reason I compare it to Peter Gent's _North Dallas Forty_ -- it's that good, and like that classic, it's about far more than the sport. (An aside, I once screwed up a print run of _North Dallas Forty_, pages in the wrong place, and got lambasted by the late Mr. Gent.) Highest recommendation.

Novel The Mighty Oak grounded in minor-league tough guy reality


----------



## goliver845

In the latest installment of Two Minutes for Reading so Good, I speak with Kevin Shea about _Voices in Blue and White: Pride and Passion for the Maple Leafs.

Prolific Kevin Shea wants his Voices in Blue and White heard in self-publishing world




_


----------



## Theokritos

This coming Saturday, the Annual General Meeting of the Society for International Hockey Research will be held. Covid-19 restrictions still don't allow an in-person meeting, so the AGM will be a virtual meeting again. Five presentations are scheduled:

John Lokka: _Contrasting Amateur Ideals of Early Hockey_
Morey Holzman: _My Twenty-Five Years of Researching the Evolution of Hockey_
Chuck Swanlund: _Mr. Hockey Comes to Texas_
Courtney Szto: _Changing on the Fly in Hockey: Lessons from Anti-Racism Research and Advocacy_
Kevin Shea: _Leaf Nation_

Non-members are welcome to watch the presentations. 

Date: Saturday, May 15, (1 PM EST)
Registration to attend the Virtual GM via Zoom: 2021 SIHR Virtual Annual General Meeting


----------



## goliver845

Hi everyone. I have been negligent posting the SIHR book interviews here. Truth be told, I have done fewer than I would like to do simply because I have a very big book project (non-hockey) on the go, so much of my focus goes there.

But then every so often I can knock off a couple of books in one column, as I did in this one from May 28, 2021, with Fred Sasakamoose’s memoir, _Call Me Indian: From the Trauma of Residential School to Becoming the NHL’s First Treaty Indigenous Player_, and _Crossroads: My Story of Tragedy and Resilience as a Humboldt Bronco_, by Kaleb Dahlgren ... and Dan Robson's _Measuring Up: A Memoir of Fathers and Sons_.

Robson, Sasakamoose, Dahlgren meet at the Crossroads


----------



## goliver845

Playing catch-up, here are the other goodies: 

This one on Julie DiCaro’s _Sidelined: Sports, Culture, and Being a Woman in America _has done really great numbers for my column, outpacing interviews with Hall of Fame hockey players. It's a fabulous book and eye-opening. In wrestling terms, I definitely "put her over."

Sidelined will open your eyes to the treatment of women in sports







This was a straightforward one, talking with Scott Powers as being the guy putting Darryl Belfry's thoughts in order for _Belfry Hockey: Strategies to Teach the World’s Best Athletes._

Powers up to the task of explaining Belfry’s hockey philosophies







I like getting to talk to successful authors, and sometimes they end up helping me in ot er ways, with advice and whatnot. That was the case with my conversation with award-winning journalist and best-selling author Larry Olmsted about _Fans: How Watching Sports Makes Us Happier, Healthier, and More Understanding._

Fans a fan study aimed at fans, not academics






That was also the case with Rich Cohen, and we had a good chat about _Pee Wees: Confessions of a Hockey Parent._

Leap with Rich Cohen into the world of hockey parenting






Thanks for reading. When you respond and give feedback, it's a good reminder for me to come back! LOL


----------



## Theokritos

Over the last two months, Greg Oliver has returned with new articles:

Indigo-only League of Our Own hits shelves

Seftel’s book, Shattered Ice, was needed therapy

The year of books on years and seasons

The last one covers John G. Robertson's book Hockey's Wildest Season, which was presented here back in May.


----------



## Theokritos

This year's SIHR Fall Meeting will be a virtual meeting (via Zoom) again. The date is November 20, 1 to 4 PM EST. 

Those who register to "attend" will be able to watch the following presentations:

James Milks: _An Introduction to the New SIHR Website_
Eric Zweig: _Si Griffis and the Kenora Thistles_
Morey Holzman: _Hockey During Montreal's Smallpox Epidemic_
Mike Miller: _San Antonio and the Birth of Ice Hockey in Texas_
André Rivest: _Locker Room Access_
Bill Sproule: _An Introduction to Two New SIHR Projects (30 in 30, and How to Write a Hockey Book Workshop)_

You can register here.


----------



## goliver845

With piles of hockey books around, and no time to read 'em, I'm doing my best with the fall onslaught for the SIHR hockey book column. Picture books help!

I finally got to interview Gretzky -- Glen Gretzky! (He runs the 99 winery, which matters!) Glen teamed with an old friend, Lauri Holomis, on a picture book, _Great Too_, just out. Here's my Society for International Hockey Research column talking to them both:

Celebrating how Great Walter Gretzky was in book form


----------



## seventieslord

It recently occurred to me that I've been a little negligent in keeping up with new purchases. I've only bought about 2-3 books per year for about the last 7 years. I mean to fix that now. In a perfect world, I'd just buy everything, but due to the realities of money and not having enough years left in my life to read everything that comes out, I have to be picky. And thanks to recommendations by @Habsfan18 (who seems to value the exact same things in a book as I do) and the links in this thread, I've been able to put together a good wantlist to chip away at over the coming year. Thanks to @Theokritos, @goliver845 and everyone else who contributes to this and all the threads in the OP, as it was extremely helpful to a historian looking to keep up-to-date on the most essential releases of the last few years.


----------



## kaiser matias

seventieslord said:


> It recently occurred to me that I've been a little negligent in keeping up with new purchases. I've only bought about 2-3 books per year for about the last 7 years. I mean to fix that now. In a perfect world, I'd just buy everything, but due to the realities of money and not having enough years left in my life to read everything that comes out, I have to be picky. And thanks to recommendations by @Habsfan18 (who seems to value the exact same things in a book as I do) and the links in this thread, I've been able to put together a good wantlist to chip away at over the coming year. Thanks to @Theokritos, @goliver845 and everyone else who contributes to this and all the threads in the OP, as it was extremely helpful to a historian looking to keep up-to-date on the most essential releases of the last few years.




Agreed, this has been an invaluable resource for keeping track of new books coming out, and for seeing other people's reviews and discussions on the books at hand. Really useful in deciding what to prioritize (I also don't purchase/read as many as I'd like, despite my best efforts).


----------



## Theokritos

Great to know that people find the feature valuable.


----------



## goliver845

seventieslord said:


> It recently occurred to me that I've been a little negligent in keeping up with new purchases. I've only bought about 2-3 books per year for about the last 7 years. I mean to fix that now. In a perfect world, I'd just buy everything, but due to the realities of money and not having enough years left in my life to read everything that comes out, I have to be picky. And thanks to recommendations by @Habsfan18 (who seems to value the exact same things in a book as I do) and the links in this thread, I've been able to put together a good wantlist to chip away at over the coming year. Thanks to @Theokritos, @goliver845 and everyone else who contributes to this and all the threads in the OP, as it was extremely helpful to a historian looking to keep up-to-date on the most essential releases of the last few years.




Thanks for the kind words. I only touch on a fraction of the books out there, of course. Self-publishing has evened the playing field tremendously ... but that doesn't always mean quality books!

Still, I respect anyone who writes and love to talk to authors! (We are a special breed, if I may say so!)


----------



## goliver845

One of the things I love about doing my "Two Minutes for Reading So Good" column on hockey books at the Society for International Hockey Research website is I can talk to who I want. Sometimes it's a thank you. Bruce Kidd kindly wrote a blurb for my book, _Father Bauer and the Great Experiment_ at the last minute when I met him at a book launch with Allan Stitt. 

So when I saw that Bruce's memoir was out, I wanted to read it, and quickly realized it would be easy to talk about the hockey side of one of Canada's most famous runners -- and one of the most important people in Canadian sport over the last 50 years.

Sport—including hockey—dominates Bruce Kidd’s memoir


----------



## Theokritos

Recommend read: A great article on the development of Finnish hockey in the 1960s and 1970s.

The Modernization of Finnish hockey


----------



## kaiser matias

goliver845 said:


> One of the things I love about doing my "Two Minutes for Reading So Good" column on hockey books at the Society for International Hockey Research website is I can talk to who I want. Sometimes it's a thank you. Bruce Kidd kindly wrote a blurb for my book, _Father Bauer and the Great Experiment_ at the last minute when I met him at a book launch with Allan Stitt.
> 
> So when I saw that Bruce's memoir was out, I wanted to read it, and quickly realized it would be easy to talk about the hockey side of one of Canada's most famous runners -- and one of the most important people in Canadian sport over the last 50 years.
> 
> Sport—including hockey—dominates Bruce Kidd’s memoir
> 
> View attachment 477098




Right after I read this post I was in a used book store, and came across Kidd's _The Struggle for Canadian Sport_, a major book relating to Canadian sport. Probably would not have caught my eye if it wasn't for this, and am glad I have a copy now.


----------



## goliver845

kaiser matias said:


> Right after I read this post I was in a used book store, and came across Kidd's _The Struggle for Canadian Sport_, a major book relating to Canadian sport. Probably would not have caught my eye if it wasn't for this, and am glad I have a copy now.




Not a light read, nor is The Death of Hockey -- but it is good that they are written!


----------



## goliver845

In my latest Society for International Hockey Research book column, I check out the autobiographies of Hayley Wickenheiser and Mark Messier: 
Wickenheiser, Messier don’t reveal all in bios


----------



## goliver845

My latest Society for International Hockey Research book column has me checking out the new releases from Scholastic Canada, and hanging out, virtually, with prolific authors Lorna Schultz Nicholson and Kevin Sylvester: https://sihrhockey.org/2020/columns/article.cfm?aid=707


----------



## goliver845

Here is my interview with Mike Commito about his latest book, a sequel, _Hockey 365, The Second Period:_
Commito definitely committed to hockey dates


----------



## Tad Mikowsky

goliver845 said:


> Here is my interview with Mike Commito about his latest book, a sequel, _Hockey 365, The Second Period:_
> Commito definitely committed to hockey dates




Thanks for this! I’m going have to read his original. Right now I’m listening to Pain Killer by Brantt Mhyres. Now that’s a story.


----------



## Theokritos

For everyone still contemplating whether to join SIHR or not, the new SIHR Research Journal offers quite an incentive to join.






A great range of topics is covered in 15 articles by the following authors:

*Steve Currier*: Ain't No Such Thing as a Free Shot: A NHL Pre-Season Experiment

Steve Currier recalls the radical and controversial 1974 rule proposal: the “free shot”. A free shot would be awarded if play was stopped because a) a goalie froze the puck for more than three seconds, b) a goalie delayed the game by placing the puck onto the goal netting, or c) a player, including the goalie, despite not being checked by an opponent, chose to freeze he puck or play the puck along the boards in a way that led to a whistle.

*Brian Marshall*: Brimsek, Broda and Mowers: The Battle for Goaltending Supremacy in 1940/41

The 1940/41 National Hockey League season featured an epic battle for supremacy between three goaltenders, vying for the coveted Vezina Trophy. The battle involved a rookie, Johnny Mowers of the Detroit Red Wings and two seasoned professionals, Frank Brimsek of the Boston Bruins, and Walter ‘Turk’ Broda of the Toronto Maple Leafs.

*Bill Sproule*: Charles Uksila: From the Copper Country to the Ice Capades

Charles "Charlie" Uksila was one of the first US-born players to participate in a Stanley Cup series as a member of the 1915/16 Portland Rosebuds, and after he retired from hockey, he went on to a fascinating career in figure skating.

*Reg Lansberry*: Claude Provost: When Nine is Not Enough

Claude Provost was a valuable right wing who went about his business quietly, was almost always unnoticed, frequently drew the assignment of checking the opposition’s top left wing such as Bobby Hull of Chicago or Ted Lindsay of Detroit, and never drew much attention for the skilled job he did – especially in the playoffs.

*Todd Denault*: J.C. Tremblay: The Forgotten Man on the the Forgotten Dynasty

During his career with the Montreal Canadiens, both the fans and the media focused on what J.C. Tremblay wasn’t. He wasn’t tough. He wasn’t consistent. He wasn’t a Norris Trophy–winning defenceman. And above all, he wasn’t Doug Harvey. But "J.C. Superstar" was one thing: one of the most underappreciated play.

*Andrew Holmand & Stephen Hardy*: Knowledge and Power: Inventing the Hockey Coach, 1900-1920

The authors recount how in a very short span of time, Alf Smith, and then dozens of others, invented the hockey coach, a modern, Progressive expert, whose "scientific" knowledge of hockey translated into power within it. The new position was a product of hockey’s second generation, an era marked by diffusion, bureaucratic rationalization, and professionalization. And it has been with us, assumed and unquestioned, ever since.

*Kevin E. Fisher*: Nineteenth-Century Hockey: Southern Ontario and Western New York

This brief essay looks at hockey's spread into Hamilton, St. Catharines and Niagara Falls, and how it finally arrived in Buffalo, New York.

*Ty Dilello*: Pinkie Davie: A Life in Hockey

A biography of Manitoba born Bob "Pinkie" Davie, who skated with the Boston Bruins.

*Stephen Smith*: Remembering J.W. (Bill) Fitsell: 1923 - 2021

A tribute to the organization's founding president which acknowledges his passion, vision, commitment and enthusiasm.

*Kevin Shea*: The 1919 Stanley Cup Championship: Series Not Completed

Kevin Shea revisists the incomplete 1919 Stanley Cup championship between the Montreal Canadiens and the Seattle Metropolitans, disrupted by the Spanish Influenza pandemic.

*Kaitlyn N. Carter*: The Best in the Empire's Cause: Representations in Canadian Newspapers of Hockey Players during WWI

Kaitlyn N. Carter, a recent graduate of Western University's M.A. program in history, explores Canada's need for a national identity in the decades following Confederation and a rallying point crafted by the Canadian military and newspapers around the game of ice hockey during the first World War.

*Eric Zweig*: The Cleghorns Take Manhattan: Sprague and Odie's Winter in New York

If they hadn't been real, someone would have had to invent them—RKO Pictures, perhaps, or Warner Brothers. Disney, maybe. Have you ever seen the 1945 Goofy short Hockey Homicide? The names Sprague and Odie Cleghorn do sound like cartoon characters, but the violence, especially on Sprague’s part, was all too real.

*Roger A. Godin*: The Mysterious Gerry Geran: The NHL’s First American

Gerry Geran, a native of Holyoke, Massachusetts, was the first US-born player in the NHL’s history. Roger tells the story of the man who made his inauspicious professional debut in the Montreal Wanderers' first game on December 19, 1917, on the first night of play of the newly minted league.

*Hannu Kauhala*: Tommi Salmelainen: The NHL's First European Draftee

In 1969, at the Queen Elizabeth Hotel in Montreal, Tommi Salmelainen became the first European to be selected in the NHL draft. While this achievement might be seen as groundbreaking, modern-day fans may find it hard to believe that Salmelainen was completely unaware - even though he was practising just 340 miles (550 km) southwest, in Toronto!

*Dean Robinson*: Two Trophies, Two Cities: One Jack Dent

Dean Robinson details the origin of the Jack Dent Memorial Trophy to the best defenceman of the Stratford (Ontario) Hockey Club Junior B team and the Jack Dent Trophy awarded to the Windsor Spitfires MVP.


----------



## goliver845

For my year-end Society for International Hockey Research book column, I once again tag in Todd Denault for an assist, looking back at some of the notable books of the year, while I talk with Morey Holzman about his important research and the resulting "The Odd Fellow's Heart": 

The Odd-est title and the year in hockey books


----------



## Hockey Outsider

goliver845 said:


> Not a light read, nor is The Death of Hockey -- but it is good that they are written!




Out of curiosity, which "Death of Hockey" book are you referring to? There are two books with that name - one was from the late 1990's by Jeff Klein and Karl-Eric Reif, and the other was quite a bit older (I think around 1975).


----------

